# No News on 200-400 Lens?



## aardvark1 (Jul 23, 2012)

I had hoped that today's announcement would bring some news on the 200-400, but havenet seen anything, appears it was all abouth the new EOS-M.

Anyone with any news on this?


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 24, 2012)

Wombat, your post looks a lot like spam with the gifsoup.com ad in it.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 24, 2012)

i was just trying to jack a tumble weed to highlight the lack of info on theis lens thats been so highly anticipated since roughly the pre-jurrasic period :-[


----------



## Dr. KOL (Jul 24, 2012)

I bought my first good camera D5 II this summer. I also bought a couple of L-lenses like 8-15, 24-105, 70-200 f 2.8 and 100-400.
I want to get a couple of additional lenses: 24-70, 200-400 and 500 prime.

What I have learned is that Canon is a very unpleasant company when it comes for new releases. People have been waiting for the new 200-400 for over one year and not even schedules are coming from Canon.

My retailer offered me a very good price when I'll return everything I have bought and replace it all plus take two additional lenses of another brand.

So goodbye Canon and welcome Nikon. I like the products of Canon more, but really can't take their policies.

Best, Dr.KOL


----------



## AdamJ (Jul 24, 2012)

Dr. KOL said:


> I bought my first good camera D5 II this summer. I also bought a couple of L-lenses like 8-15, 24-105, 70-200 f 2.8 and 100-400.
> I want to get a couple of additional lenses: 24-70, 200-400 and 500 prime.
> 
> What I have learned is that Canon is a very unpleasant company when it comes for new releases. People have been waiting for the new 200-400 for over one year and not even schedules are coming from Canon.
> ...



lol


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 24, 2012)

Dr. KOL said:


> So goodbye Canon and welcome Nikon. I like the products of Canon more, but really can't take their policies.



Thanks for sharing. Hopefully, your gear will always work flawlessly - or maybe your research on 'policies' didn't extend to service performance.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 24, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Dr. KOL said:
> 
> 
> > So goodbye Canon and welcome Nikon. I like the products of Canon more, but really can't take their policies.
> ...


If you think nikon is bad you really don't want to try fuji


----------

